# snack sticks



## tink3872 (Jul 17, 2019)

To everyone that is looking for the snack stick recipe that I posted earlier Big W. aka fire starter posted the website you can download. I will put up the website also.* https://www.smokingmeatforums.com/thread/finally-got-a-snack-stick-recipe-that-i-love.154695* hope Big W.'s and this will help you out. Thanks again fire starter posting the website.


----------

